# Build Mobile base for a drum sander



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

I picked up my new drum sander the other day along with a store bought mobile base (Shop Fox model rated at 700 lb). Yesterday I managed to get the mobile base onto the drum sander and lowered it all to the floor. I pushed the machine back about 1 ft and a weld broke on the base making it useless. I can return it to the store and either get a replacement or a refund. I am considering building my own mobile base however as you can see from the specifications below, the base would need to be rectangular and the machine is about 500 lb. Any comments / suggestions / plans? The floor would be a concrete floor. 


Motor: 3-HP 220-Volt, 60-Hz, Single Phase
Belt Feed Motor: 1/4-HP, 220V, Single Phase
Maximum Sanding Width: 26"
Maximum Board Thickness: 12"
Minimum Board Thickness: 1/4"
Minimum Board Length: 5"
Feed Speed: 3, 8, 12, 16 and 20 SFPM
Drum Speed: 1,600 RPM
Dust Ports: Two 4" Each
Dimensions: Length 43" x Width 18" x Height 49"
Weight: 486 lbs


----------



## Sawdust Don (Nov 1, 2012)

I would build one, the store bought ones are over rated, and hard to push.
I would use wheels that have metal centers, and thin tires. The all rubber ones get flat spots.

Don


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

*Cast Iron wheels? / Plywood base?*



Sawdust Don said:


> I would build one, the store bought ones are over rated, and hard to push.
> I would use wheels that have metal centers, and thin tires. The all rubber ones get flat spots.
> 
> Don


I was actually considering cast iron wheels like these.

Perhaps on a 3/4 in plywood base? I am not sure this would be adequate.....


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

RickPr said:


> I was actually considering cast iron wheels like these.
> 
> Perhaps on a 3/4 in plywood base? I am not sure this would be adequate.....


Those casters are rated at 300lb each, so they should do the job. Think I would double up the 3/4 plywood tho. 

Did you buy the Shop Fox new or used? If it's new I would just have it exchanged! You can get a bad one of just about anything! If you bought it used, just have it rewelded. I'd offer to do it, but the distance is probably too far for either of us! I have had my 450lb band saw setting in one of them(Shop Fox mobile bases) for the last 6 or 7 years with no issues! The cost of the 4 casters alone is close to the price of the Shop Fox base!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Is this the same model as yours?

I have the Grizzly 1023RLW table saw mounted on it and it is easy to maneuver around, even with the extra weight of the cast iron router table extension. Sorry to hear about your problem.

Mike


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Is this the same model as yours?
> 
> I have the Grizzly 1023RLW table saw mounted on it and it is easy to maneuver around, even with the extra weight of the cast iron router table extension. Sorry to hear about your problem.
> 
> Mike


It is the same base. Perhaps I just got a bad one as Duane pointed out. Frustrating not being able to use the sander while I try and get this sorted out!


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Those casters are rated at 300lb each, so they should do the job. Think I would double up the 3/4 plywood tho.
> 
> Did you buy the Shop Fox new or used? If it's new I would just have it exchanged! You can get a bad one of just about anything! If you bought it used, just have it rewelded. I'd offer to do it, but the distance is probably too far for either of us! I have had my 450lb band saw setting in one of them(Shop Fox mobile bases) for the last 6 or 7 years with no issues! The cost of the 4 casters alone is close to the price of the Shop Fox base!


It was new. I also have one on my planer (2 years now) without any issues. (knock on wood)......


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

It might be worth the extra $20 to move up to the 1300 pound version of the base. I agree with the comment on the cost of good casters--$70 or $90 for the base isn't too far above good caster pricing.

BTW--i've got an old version of that D2057 base, and one of the swivel casters delaminated. Grizzly shows them as discontinued, but they had a few left at $7.95 each. I just bought a pair yesterday. Hole spacing is 1 1/2" x 2 3/4", which is hard to find today--and the 4 different 3" casters i had in my shop would not have worked even if i drilled the plates.


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

*1300 # mobile base*

I was looking into the 1300 lb base ( Buy Adjustable Mobile Base - D2058A from Busy Bee Tools )

On its own it would not be large enough but it may be with the addition of these extension rails ( EXTENSION KIT NO. 2 36IN. BARS FOR D2058A - Busy Bee Tools ) Even then it is not clear that it would be large enough, I've emailed the manufacturer to find out....


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

I am wondering why you want a mobile drum sander. I have an Acura double drum sander weighing just less than 500 lbs. and it is hooked up with 2 hoses to my dust collector. I would not think of moving it. Am I missing something. Billy Boy


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

*Simply a matter of room*



Billy Boy said:


> I am wondering why you want a mobile drum sander. I have an Acura double drum sander weighing just less than 500 lbs. and it is hooked up with 2 hoses to my dust collector. I would not think of moving it. Am I missing something. Billy Boy


Simply a matter of room. My shop and garage circumstances are such that there are a few machines that I must move into an open area to use.


----------

